
Why I Gave Up a Profitable Business Making $3,000 a Month - austenallred
https://www.indiehackers.com/@nyuman/why-i-gave-up-a-profitable-business-making-3-000-a-month-6eaea845c8
======
CodeWriter23
Dude, you need to adopt the mantra “It’s business”. That cuts out all personal
and emotional issues. Don’t forget, all entrepreneurs who make it have a
string of failures in their wake. It’s up to you if you’re going to dust
yourself off and try it again. It’s also OK to decide a regular job is the
right fit for you. There’s a fine line between being an entrepreneur and being
addicted to gambling.

